# كرستين وديع ترك اول شهيدة مسيحية في غزة



## sweetly heart (6 يناير 2009)

أجرى الأرشمندريت الياس عودة كاهن رعية اللاتين في الرينة، اتصالا مباشرا مع الأب مناويل مسلّم، راعي كنيسة اللاتين في غزة، أثناء قداس يوم الأحد في كنيسة الرينة،


حيث ألقى الأب مسلّم كلمة للمصلين في الكنيسة، نقل خلالها أجواء الخوف والرعب والقلق التي يعيش فيها أبناء قطاع غزة في الأيام الأخيرة. وأضاف مسلّم"ربما تسمعون صوت القصف والمدفعية التي تضرب ليلا نهارا دون توقف، القذائف من حولنا وقريبة منا، وقد أدت لوفاة أول ضحية مسيحية في هذه الحرب وهي الشابة كرستين وديع ترك ابنة الصف العاشر في مدرستنا، نتيجة سقوط قذيفة على مقربة منها". وطلب الأب مناويل الصلاة من أجل أهل غزة مسيحيين ومسلمين الذين يعيشون أياما صعبة وقاسية، وأعلن أن الصلوات لا تقام في الكنيسة نتيجة خوف الناس من القدوم والمشاركة في القداس، وهكذا حرم الأهل من صلاة عيد رأس السنة وصلاة الأحد.


----------



## abn yso3 (6 يناير 2009)

*ربنا موجود
لاتخف ايها القطيع الصغير لان اباكم قد سر بأن يعطيكم الملكوت

*​


----------



## sameh7610 (6 يناير 2009)

*بجد شئ محزن

الرب يرحمها

ويكون بجوار ابنتها​*


----------



## zezza (6 يناير 2009)

ربنا يرحمها 
 و يوقف الحرب بقى و يعود السلام لارض السلام

يا رب حافظ على كل ولادك المسيحين فى كل العالم​


----------



## المزاحم (6 يناير 2009)

يارب يسوع حافظ على اولادك فى فلسطين ومصر والعراق و لبنان وسوريا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يرحمها

ويعزي اهلها واسرتها

شكرا علي الخبر​*


----------



## dark_angel (7 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يرحمهم و اكيد مش هسيبهم و هيبقى معاهم*​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (7 يناير 2009)

في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يرحمها 
الدماء والارواح ليست خسارة ابدا في سبيل من احبنا وفدانا بل هو ربح كبير 
اكليلها متشال وفي قلبة ليها مكان​*


----------



## man4truth (7 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يرحمها
وهى شهيدة المسيح
لآن الاسلام بعنفه الارهابى متمثل فى حماس هو الذى تسبب فى قتل هذه المسكينه
وفى قتل الألاف من اهالى غزه مسلميين ومسيحيين
فدعوة وصواريخ حماس الارهابيه هى التى تستفز اسرائيل كل يوم
مثلما يفعل زعماء حماس الذين يجلسون بالفنادق الفاخره فى بيروت ولبنان ومنها يحثون الشباب والأطفال على الحرب وعلى تفجير أنفسهم
هم يدفعون الناس الى الهلاك
وهذا هو المنطق الاسلامى الارهابى الذى لا يعرف الا القتل والقتال مثلما كان نبيه​*


----------



## Scofield (7 يناير 2009)

*
خبر غريب ازاى اب كاهن و مسلم هتجنن قريب
*


----------



## Scofield (7 يناير 2009)

*
حماس + حزب اللات + طالبان + اى منظمة اسلامية رؤسائها اشباه رجال وهم فى الاصل نسوان و حريم يحرضون الحمير من وراء الكهوف و الحمير تسمع و تصقف لهم بدون تفكير لماذا ببساطة لانهم حمير يقولون لهم اذهبو فجرو انفسكم و يذهبون مسرعين بعد ان ياكلون البرسيم و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته كان معكم على الهواء مباشرة 
السيد سكوفيلد صلى الله عليه و سلم
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2009)

ربنا ينيح نفسها هى وكل اخواتها المسيحيين

ويحافظ على الجميع​


----------



## هو ابوى (7 يناير 2009)

هى ماتت على اسم المسيح ولا اية بالظبط مش عارف بس لو ماتت على اسم المسيح يبقى يا بختها  او وصلو من اجلى اخوكم جوووون نفسى ا خرج من حالتى النفسية دية


----------



## sweetly heart (7 يناير 2009)

هو ابوى قال:


> هى ماتت على اسم المسيح ولا اية بالظبط مش عارف بس لو ماتت على اسم المسيح يبقى يا بختها



كرستين من مدرسة الراهبات فى الصف العاشر استشهدت لانو القصف قريب من المدرسة على موقع تابع لعصابات حماس الظلامية مما ادى الى استشهادها واصابة البعض من الراهبات فى داخل مدرستهم  القريبة من الموقع المستهدف


> وصلو من اجلى اخوكم جوووون نفسى ا خرج من حالتى النفسية دية


ساصلى من اجلك الان اخى جون


----------



## man4truth (7 يناير 2009)

هو ابوى قال:


> هى ماتت على اسم المسيح ولا اية بالظبط مش عارف بس لو ماتت على اسم المسيح يبقى يا بختها  او وصلو من اجلى اخوكم جوووون نفسى ا خرج من حالتى النفسية دية



سنصلى جميعا من أجلك


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يرحمها*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 يناير 2009)

_


			وطلب الأب مناويل الصلاة من أجل أهل غزة مسيحيين ومسلمين الذين يعيشون أياما صعبة وقاسية،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

واحنا من هنا بنرفع صلاتنا للجميع مسيحين ومسلمين ويهود لكى يترأف الله عليهم ويرحمهم من دمار الحروب
طوباكى يا كرستين اذكرين
​امام عرش النعمة 
شكرا للخبر​_


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 يناير 2009)

*انا الي يصعب عليا ولادج الملك الي في فلسطين بس هم ضحايا ارهاب حماس*


----------



## wadiealturk (8 يناير 2009)

عزيزتي و حبيبتي كريستين ارقدي بسلام وداعا عمو وديع اميل


----------



## wadiealturk (8 يناير 2009)

كريستين استشهدت من هلع صوت الصواريخ و الانفجارات رحمها الله


----------



## ارووجة (8 يناير 2009)

الله يرحمها ويرحم جميع اطفال غزة
الله يحمي المسيحية وجميع اطفال العالم


----------



## mase7ya (8 يناير 2009)

*هي ليست الشهيدة  المسيحية الوحيدة 

يوجد على الاقل 4 مسيحين أخرين سقطوا شهداء غيرها*


----------



## fouad78 (8 يناير 2009)

ربنا يرحمها ويعين أهلها وجيمع العالم من كل أشكال الحروب والعنف​


----------



## GogoRagheb (8 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يرحمها ويصبر اهلها
وربنا ينيح نفسها فى احضان القديسين ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب*


----------



## أَمَة (9 يناير 2009)

*ارحمنا يا رب*
*واغفر لنا سيئاتنا*
*وصبر اهالي ضحايا الحرب الشيطانية*​


----------



## peace_86 (9 يناير 2009)

*قلبي معاكي ياغزة..... أشعر بألم إتجاه هذه الفتاة وبقية أهالي غزة*


----------



## مارى منير جرجس (13 يناير 2009)

ربنا يرحمها                  ربنا معكم ياشعب    غزة


----------

